# do you use walkie talkie on the mountain?



## gladerider (Jan 22, 2010)

do they work better than cell phones? if you do, which one do you use?


----------



## snoseek (Jan 22, 2010)

I get heckled enough taking spills-no need for a walkie talkie


----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2010)

I've had a radio set about 10 years now.  It all began in the days before cell phone coverage was any good on the hill.  In some cases coverage still can be bad.
 bring it along, but turned off.  

I've had a couple of reasons to use it, since often ski patrol monitors 9-11, mostly for emergency.  I would use it as a backup to a cell phone.   

- If I'm solo in slack country and need help.
- If I'm in BC and one of us gets hurt, we can split up and still stay in touch.  Ditto for hiking.
I've never used it, but it makes me feel better.

Far superior would be an beacon, but it's not in the budget.  I've considered it for hiking, as I do go pretty deep but not for skiing as I don't get into avi areas.

A couple of minor reasons:
- I have friends that have a cottage a few miles from the resort, when cell phones still didn't work, I could reach the home base.  Helpful if I came out somewhere and needed a pickup.

- I sometimes ski with mountain ambassadors, and they keep in touch using radios.  They are constantly being reassigned, have to move around, we break apart and coordinate our meetings several times a day.
- When my kids were really young and they needed a lot of 1-1 (burnouts, meltdowns), if one of us split up to freeski and the other needed quick help.

I never use it to communicate with someone in the base lodge.  I find it's faster and more efficient to just ski to the lodge and find them.

Generally I ski with it off, because when I ski, I like to disconnect.
Remember, most of the radios are "line of sight" communications distance, regardless of advertised distance claims.
BTW, my skullcandy headset has two plugs, one for the tunes, one for my radio, so the sound goes in my ear, not all over the slopes.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 22, 2010)

I have 6 of them and don't use them anymore.  I find texting is the best.  No need to repsond unitl you get on the lift of when you can get in a warm building. You don't get everyone elses coversations either and they don't get yours.

 Works good and texts go though sometimes when cell phones don't.  On a larger mountain with dense wooded areas I found Radios were not as good.  Just my take.


----------



## puckoach (Jan 22, 2010)

Good points by Billski !

Just to add from my experience.  I have a number of radio's aquired for use in event management and sports coaching.  Head sets, and Vox set-up's.  (Vox is talk, it goes on).   While rugged set-up's, they are over ten years old.

We tried them pre-cell coverage, and as 1/4 mile licensed units, really didn't work all that well for average size or larger resorts.  Good at King Pine, Loon not so much...

The license restrictions have changed, so there are better range units, at reasonable cost points.

One suggestion, is that texting on many carriers requires very little signal.   Plus, will burst a transmission when you ski thru some coverage.  The bad point of this is that many cell phones really grind thru battery life quickly while searching for coverage.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 22, 2010)

not really, once in a blue moon i'll throw it in the jacket...i do however always have a whistle with me just in case something happens esp in the woods...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 22, 2010)

We used to use them but since cell coverage has gotten much better where we ski, I haven't brought them in a while.


----------



## dmc (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a scanner that I put on when I hear the fire whistle..  And it picks up the FRS stuff.... Funny stuff what gapers say on the hill....

I don't see them much anymore... I just text friends if I want to hook up...

Only use them in the BC...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2010)

Used to use the walkie talkies,  but now since where I ski the vast majority of the time has good cell coverage, the relatively speaking bulkie walkie talkies have been replaced with the smaller cell phones


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a large extended family group at the mountian and we all use one channel. Its a good way for us to all find each other or know who's out on the hill versus in the condos. This way everyone can keep an ear out for the kids. I have 2 sets of motorolas but I dont know the model number off hand and they are up in VT.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 22, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Used to use the walkie talkies,  but now since where I ski the vast majority of the time has good cell coverage, the relatively speaking bulkie walkie talkies have been replaced with the smaller cell phones


Plus it's a pain in the arse to upload pics to Facebook with a walkie talkie.


----------



## dmc (Jan 22, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Plus it's a pain in the arse to upload pics to Facebook with a walkie talkie.



It really is...


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 22, 2010)

seems like every time I try to use them, they don't work.. battery gets too cold, wasn't charged,  other person leaves them off, etc...   I should probably just give them away to some kids, they were much more useful/fun as a toy....


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Plus it's a pain in the arse to upload pics to Facebook with a walkie talkie.



There's an app for that.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 22, 2010)

Used to, but now cell coverage is consistent where i ski most often.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2010)

Only when I'm working.

Seriously, we have some motorola radios from a few years back, but I've yet to actually use them while skiing.  I could see possibly using them when the kids get a little older and head out on their own...


----------



## chrisrunsi (Jan 22, 2010)

Constantly now. Picked up a pair of Midland radios at the begining of the season. The gf likes to zone out when shes going down the mountain and I usually follow as I wait for her to fall so I can help. If I see she is choosing the wrong way down I give quick yell over the radio to the correct direction. We have in-ear pieces so its easy to use and hear each other with our helmets on. voice activation is awesome too so no hands needed.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 22, 2010)

Yep, can't always depend on phones and like to have 2ways in case I get separated from my wife or friends.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 22, 2010)

I carry one but keep it turned off.  It's helpful to tune into the ambassador's channel to find out where the goods are.


----------



## mikestaple (Jan 22, 2010)

Kids are pre-teen - old enough to go out a bit on their own, but I still need to know where they are so we have 4 Motorolas.  They've worked great at Ragged and Sugarloaf - but not so much at Gunstock.

Even just having the parents spread around the mountain with different sets of kids, it makes coordinating breaks and hand offs easier.


----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2010)

> andyzee said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, can't always depend on phones and like to have 2ways in case I get separated from my BEER. /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 22, 2010)

billski said:


> > Corrected for ya..:beer:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, let's break that down. If you need your 2way to find your beer, you don't need anymore beer.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 22, 2010)

mikestaple said:


> Kids are pre-teen - old enough to go out a bit on their own, but I still need to know where they are so we have 4 Motorolas.  They've worked great at Ragged and Sugarloaf - but not so much at Gunstock.
> 
> Even just having the parents spread around the mountain with different sets of kids, it makes coordinating breaks and hand offs easier.



in fact, that's why i am asking around. my kids are now teenagers and they want to go off and play with their friends. cell phones are not reliable sometimes and was going to buy a set, but not sure they are more or less effective than cell phones....

thank your for your replies guys


----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2010)

The biggest problem with them is the high volumes for all to hear.  It annoys all your neighbors and embarrasses your kids.  It's only fun for the first 10 minutes.  That's why I use an earpiece in my helmet.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 22, 2010)

gladerider said:


> in fact, that's why i am asking around. my kids are now teenagers and they want to go off and play with their friends. cell phones are not reliable sometimes and was going to buy a set, but not sure they are more or less effective than cell phones....
> 
> thank your for your replies guys




Sorry I guess I never really answered your original question.... for kids I think they are great on the mountain. if they are out with a group of kids you can monitor what is going on just by listening to their comments to each other. You wont get that on the cell. They work great on a line of sight basis. At my home mountain, it is difficult to contact someone from the base to the summit as there is a ridge that blocks the signal but that usually only last for a little bit. On a multifaced mountian this could be an issue  but I have not experienced that as a problem as of yet. For distance its not a problem as I sometimes hear converations from Bromley and Stratton which are both 10 miles away or more.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 22, 2010)

billski said:


> The biggest problem with them is the high volumes for all to hear.  It annoys all your neighbors and embarrasses your kids.  It's only fun for the first 10 minutes.  That's why I use an earpiece in my helmet.



The earpieces are a very good idea. I had one but I ahvent been able to find it yet this season so I may have to get a new one.


----------



## vonski (Jan 22, 2010)

I use them at Sugarbush Ellen side all the time.  Give one to my kid and he is off with his friends. I have noticed that the weather can decrease the signal Blue bird days are the best.  There is no Verizon signal on that side of the mountain, but I would probably carry both if my phone did work.


----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> Sorry I guess I never really answered your original question.... for kids I think they are great on the mountain. if they are out with a group of kids you can monitor what is going on just by listening to their comments to each other. You wont get that on the cell. They work great on a line of sight basis. At my home mountain, it is difficult to contact someone from the base to the summit as there is a ridge that blocks the signal but that usually only last for a little bit. On a multifaced mountian this could be an issue  but I have not experienced that as a problem as of yet. For distance its not a problem as I sometimes hear converations from Bromley and Stratton which are both 10 miles away or more.



As far as being blocked by trees or big-ass skiers, hey, you're on a board or skis.  Just move to another location and try again.  You'll get through.
Actually, I kinda miss it when cell phone coverage wasn't happening on the mountain.

So far in the past two years, I've gone by three people who have been engaged in serious conversations on their cell WHILE SKIING down the hill.  I guess boarders are smart enough not to try this one


----------



## Lostone (Jan 23, 2010)

> I guess boarders are smart enough not to try this one


Nope!  Saw one riding and talking, yesterday. :roll:



I use one all the time.  I am a mountain ambassador.  I usually have a radio on the ambassador channel whether I'm working or not.  I get a couple trail reports. (You can often judge the report by who gives it, if you know how they ski.)  

You can also find when a lift goes down or up.  As I remember there were a few on this board who were happy to be on the chair with me when Bravo went back up, in the past.


----------



## polski (Jan 25, 2010)

What range radios are we talking about here? I know from experience that the "2 mile range" radios don't get that with clear line of sight on an open beach. What's the effective range on at a good-sized eastern resort for the 5-mile? 

We've got old cheapie Cobras and in addition to the range constraint, the one or two times we tried using them skiing we encountered various problems from having them in our pockets, such as how they would switch to other channels while we skied.

All that said, just the other day I was wishing we had the radios when I hit local woods with my son (who was on a snowboard that he doesn't really know how to use yet) and wife (on snowshoes). On descent I ended up over a ridge out of their sight. Good old-fashioned yelling wound up doing the trick, but still.


----------



## dns1764 (Jan 25, 2010)

back in the day we used to but too many people had them. now cell phones are the way to go because most mountains get full service


----------



## vonski (Jan 25, 2010)

polski said:


> What range radios are we talking about here? I know from experience that the "2 mile range" radios don't get that with clear line of sight on an open beach. What's the effective range on at a good-sized eastern resort for the 5-mile?
> 
> We've got old cheapie Cobras and in addition to the range constraint, the one or two times we tried using them skiing we encountered various problems from having them in our pockets, such as how they would switch to other channels while we skied.
> 
> All that said, just the other day I was wishing we had the radios when I hit local woods with my son (who was on a snowboard that he doesn't really know how to use yet) and wife (on snowshoes). On descent I ended up over a ridge out of their sight. Good old-fashioned yelling wound up doing the trick, but still.



my motorolas lock on to the station that you want them on so they don't change channels.  Also the older 2 mile range ones don't work as well as the new longer range ones.  I have both.


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2010)

polski said:


> What range radios are we talking about here? I know from experience that the "2 mile range" radios don't get that with clear line of sight on an open beach. What's the effective range on at a good-sized eastern resort for the 5-mile?
> 
> We've got old cheapie Cobras and in addition to the range constraint, the one or two times we tried using them skiing we encountered various problems from having them in our pockets, such as how they would switch to other channels while we skied.
> 
> All that said, just the other day I was wishing we had the radios when I hit local woods with my son (who was on a snowboard that he doesn't really know how to use yet) and wife (on snowshoes). On descent I ended up over a ridge out of their sight. Good old-fashioned yelling wound up doing the trick, but still.



polski,
Watts output and antenna height matters a whole helluva lot more than the marketing claim of miles.  The marketing claim is for perfect conditions, which none of us have.   Second, "line of sight" provides the most optimum signal.

The original FRS radios, which you probably have are good for about an effective .output of 1/2 watt (1 watt on spec).   The GMRS style (which requires a $80 5-year license) has an effective output of 1.5 Watts (5 watt on spec).     The longer the antenna, the better your range, less convenient for your pocket.  GMRS radios generally can send and receive on FRS channels, under a lower power.

Now, my experiences.

I started with a FRS, but unsatisfied with the range, graduated to GMRS.

I have a licensed GMRS set.   When we are at Stowe, if I stand on an open trail, I can talk to the house, which is line-of-sight 2-miles away, with a few dozen trees in the way to the house.    When I'm in the woods, I get between 1/2 mile and 1 1/2 miles.   Forget it if a hill gets in the way, so you want to be on the same side of the mountain when using them.  I've heavily used them at Loon and Stowe.  At Loon, I ski with Ambassadors who are often called here and there, you don't know where they are, but they are on a trail.  I always get through to them.  My wife used to hang inside the lodge (not near a window) and we could usually get through to her.  Also Spruce to Mansfield is no problem.  It gets a little choppy sometimes, but we can communicate.   Most of the whining is by people who don't use them properly, which is most people.

The compact ones are about 5" in height, but don't work nearly as well as the ones that are about 9" in height.

If you want them to be most effective, the antenna should be away from your body, with the antenna vertical.   Also, you can optimize your range by getting in the middle of a clearing/trail.  Interestingly, comms from the base elevation is often better than the summit, because you increase the odds of line of sight.   

Usually I ski with an dual earpiece in, one on ipod, one on radio.  I hear the call, pull over to safe clearing and then respond.  I never try to talk on the go.


----------



## polski (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks. Question for me becomes whether it'd be worth the investment to upgrade & get license for GMRS. One consideration is the place I'm likely to ski most in any given season, MRG, & the surrounding area still is not friendly to major cell carriers like Verizon (what I have) - though Verizon has approached them about putting a cell tower on Gen. Stark Mountain. Also, my boys don't have cell phones, yet. Anyway, appreciate the useful info.


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 25, 2010)

I did until recently when I was warned about health concerns associated with carrying them.


----------



## pcampbell (Apr 19, 2012)

Does anyone use GMRS anymore?  I like the idea of a secondary communication method.  In the event that you are incapacitated but are able to communicate, AND your phone does not work (here, we have cell coverage so this means something like your phone was smashed), a 2 way radio may still work.

I am a GMSR licensee and about to take and pass my HAM technician test, but I like the idea of someone there all the time if NEEDED.  I have considered starting up a local radio "group", but not sure that enough people really care enough for that to work.


----------



## tekweezle (Apr 19, 2012)

I use them where I don't have cell coverage like outside the us. 

 Seems like they've fallen out of favor now so no cross talk on the channels anymore. 

Sent from my Htc Incredible via tapatalk....


----------



## Nick (Apr 19, 2012)

BeanoNYC said:


> I carry one but keep it turned off.  It's helpful to tune into the ambassador's channel to find out where the goods are.



Very smart ......


----------



## Lucy (Apr 11, 2020)

Last time I went to the mountains, there was fragmentary cellular coverage and I thought that it would be better to have a walkie-talkie. I'm planning to visit the USA next winter and this question is actual. Do you really have such good coverage that you don't need a radio? And I've learned on https://lookforword.net/ that the only free band you have, FRS, needs some license by rule. Is it true? What is the license, does anybody know? Thank you in advance!


----------



## mbedle (Apr 11, 2020)

Lucy - cell service is okay at most resorts and you should be okay. As far as walkie talkie's, use of the FSR band does not require any license.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 11, 2020)

I got it, thank you!
Still, the films about snowboarders who are lost in the wild forests near ski resort are a bit scary :lol:


----------

